

America the great, yea right - C1D
http://c-1-d.tumblr.com/post/54176906770/america-the-great-yeah-right

======
friendly_chap
TLDR:

A guy brainwashed by American propaganda as a child realizes America has
problems too. Then writes a self-important article about it.

------
tomrod
While you've shared some pretty good articles, this one just seems like
inflammatory linkbait.

------
Dewie
Why is it that so many people are so in love with America, anyway? I guess I
was too, when I was a teenager, which I can attribute to the prevalence of
American pop-culture (how many Western countries show more native movies than
American movies? France, maybe, and..?). What do people expect would happen if
they moved to the US, from another first world country? That their life is
magically going to be better, freer, etc? I have never been, so I don't know,
but it seems that that doesn't stop many people who hasn't been there either
from assuming that life there would be fantastic.

For that matter, how would the NSA spying interfere with this romantized life?
I'd if you were unaware of it to begin it, most likely not at all (not that
that is an excuse for the spying).

